# tv de plasma, lcd, led



## castro (Dic 15, 2009)

comunidad ustedes que opinion tienen sobre la calidad de imagen, y vida util de los tv de plasma, lcd y led.

personalmente, de los tv de led no tengo informacion. y creo que los tv de plasma tienen mejor imagen que los de lcd, sin embargo los tv de lcd tienen mayor vida util.....

que opinan respecto al tema...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

Ahora que veo este tema, cual pantalla es cual???

Hay tantas en los anaqueles que de plano no las encuentro diferentes.
Por ahora, me quedo con las de cinescopio.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Dic 16, 2009)

Que tal!. Bueno mi opinión es que las panatallas de PLASMA tienen mejor  resolución y mejor angulo de vision por la luz propia que genera esos son beneficios,  pero las fallas son mas comunes como el ruido y la reparación te sale como si compraras una nueva. Y las LCD tienen menos angulo de vision, aunque ya se resolvió este problema y requiere de una luz externa que son la lamparas. 

Defenitivamente un el LCD es la mejor inversión.  Y tienen mas vida.


----------



## castro (Ene 15, 2010)

buscando información sobre este tema, encontre algo, que me gustaria compartir con ustedes; espero que les sea util.

Si hace unos años era complicado elegir un computador por la terminología informática, ahora está ocurriendo lo mismo con los televisores.
Estas son las características que debe tener un televisor.
*100Hz*
Los televisores de tubo. Cuantos más hercios tenga, más nítida será la imagen en movimiento. Hay que tener mucho cuidado con este aspecto que suele pasar desapercibido, si es de 50Hz (la mayoría), en un partido de fútbol veras las estelas del balón y los jugadores borrosos.
Encontraras algunos televisores como el Sony Z4500 con 200Hz, y el Panasonic V10 con 600Hz.
*TDT en alta definición*
Se prevé que dentro de alguno años se empiece a emitir canales abiertos en HD, (TVE tiene previsto lanzar en 2010 TVE-HD, después del apagón analógico), por fin podremos sacarles partido a nuestros televisores de alta definición. Por lo que es imprescindible que cuente con TDT de alta definición, y si tienes televisión por cable, que cuente con su homologo sintonizador de Cable HD.
*HD-Ready / Full HD*
Si principalmente vas a ver televisión y películas en DVD, las 720 líneas de los televisores HD-Ready son más que suficientes. La TDT-HD se emitirá a 720p.
Si además juegas con la Play Station 3 / Xbox 360, o piensas comprarte un reproductor Blu-Ray podrás sacarle partido a las líneas extra de un televisor Full-HD.
Es algo a tener en cuenta, ya que el Full-HD encarece el precio considerablemente.
En ningún caso un televisor Full-HD de 50Hz, se ve mejor que uno HD-Ready de 100Hz.
Elección del mejor televisor:
*Plasma *NEO PDP* / LCD / LED*
Hay tres tecnologías diferentes, cada una con sus caracteristicas. El LCD, y el LED se distinguen del Plasma ya que consiguen el negro con luz, las escenas oscuras tienden a tornarse azuladas y con menos matices.
El plasma y el plasma NeoPDP, por su parte cuentan con una fuente de luz que varía según las condiciones de la imagen, lo que además de conseguir un negro mucho más profundo (se apagan las bombillas =0lux), consigue una imagen más natural, Las imágenes oscuras tienen mucha menos luz que las imágenes brillantes, a diferencia de una fuente constante de luz como en el LCD y LED.
Por otro lado el plasma tiene un mayor contraste y una mayor gradación de color, con una paleta de colores más amplia, permite apreciar todos los matices de una escena cinematográfica.
Un sutil degradado, o un blanco roto, pueden quedarse en un blanco excesivamente brillante en muchos LCD y LED.
Suele ocurrir en la tienda, cuando tengas un LCD al lado de un Plasma, que el LCD te llame más la atención.  Es normal ya que al ojo lo que le gusta es la luz, e ira inmediatamente a la pantalla más brillante.
Pero este exceso de brilo cansa mas la vista, y tiende a diluir los colores (prueba a subir con el mando el brillo de tu LCD), por lo que no es significativo de la calidad de la imagen. Que se evidencia al mirar el color negro, y los degradados de la imagen.
En cualquier caso, la mayoría de televisores de Plasma cuenta con el modo “Dinámico”, que aumenta el brillo y el contraste perfecto para entornos muy luminosos.
*El tiempo de respuesta*
El plasma sigue siendo también una mejor opción para imágenes en movimiento: videojuegos, películas, deportes. El tiempo de respuesta de un LCD / LED está en torno a los 3ms / 1ms, frente a los 0,001 de un plasma. Es decir, el plasma es 3 veces más rápido que un LCD / LED.
*Cuestión de Hercios*
Cuantos más hercios más imágenes por segundo vemos, y por lo tanto más nítida es la imagen en movimiento.
El LED y el LCD se quedan en 100Hz, mientras que el plasma alcanza los 600Hz, ideal para deportes, videojuegos, y cine.
*Resolución*
ha menudo se escucha que los LCD y sobre todo los LED tienen más resolución que los plasma. Esto es completamente falso, ya que en ambas tecnologías tenemos dos tipos de resoluciones HD-Ready (720 líneas), Full-HD (1080 líneas).
*Conectividad y funciones adicionales*
Uno de los aspectos que más está cambiando en los televisores es aquel relacionado con la conectividad. Tanto en LED, LCD como el de plasma tenemos modelos con DLNA, Internet, y reproducción de archivos multimedia desde unidades de almacenamiento extraíbles.

*DLNA:* Nos permite acceder a nuestro ordenador para reproducir en el televisor con nuestro mando a distancia películas, fotografías, y música. 
*Internet@TV:* Es el nombre que recibe la interfaz de Samsung que te permite interactuar con servicios Web como _Flickr, Youtube_, consultar el tiempo, noticias, e incluso juegos. 
*Viera Cast:* Los televisores de Panasonic dotados de esta función pueden acceder a una plataforma de contenidos en Internet de Panasonic para acceder a servicios como _Youtube, Picasa, Bloomberg, Euro Sport_, y hay rumores de que se podrán alquilar películas en Internet todo desde el mando de la tele. 
*Diferencias Internet@Tv y Viera Cast:* Para contar con la funcion _Internet@Tv_ hay que comprar un accesorio tipo pen que dota de conectividad Wifi al televisor. Hay una gran cantidad de _Widgets_ disponibles e incluso juegos. Como pega la configuración no es tan sencilla como en el modelo de Panasonic y la interfaz es algo lanto, sobretodo el teclado, lo cual es mejorable.
Para contar con el _Viera Cast_ hay que conectar el televisor al router por cable, esto tiene la ventaja de una configuración muy sencilla (o nula configuración), y de un servicio mucho más rápido. La interfaz es muy cómoda y ágil, me recuerda a la del Apple Tv, aunque con una novedosa estética.

*USB 2.0 + Media 2.0:* Los televisores de Samsung que cuentan con este paquete te permiten reproducir películas, fotografias y musica desde un pendrive.
Destaca la cantidad de formatos de video (¡incluso .mkv!) 
*SD card reader y Viera Image Viewer:* Prácticamente todos los modelos de Panasonic cuentan con un lector de tarjetas SD-HC que permite de una manera muy sencilla extraer la tarjeta de nuestra videocámara o de nuestra cámara de fotos y ver nuestras capturas directamente en la tele. Destacan los modelos V10, G15 y Z1 que además permiten reproducir películas en Divx.
Reproduce video en Full HD 1080p completamente fluido, y la carga es rapidísima. Como curiosidad la propia televisión te hace pases de diapositivas con transiciones y música. ¡Tan solo hay que insertar la tarjeta! 
*Sonido*
El sonido siempre ha estado reñido con el espacio de resonancia, y por lo tanto reñido con los televisores de pantalla plana. En pocas de las comparativas que he encontrado se menciona el tema del sonido en profundidad. Y en este aspecto el LED suspende completamente ya que el uso de unos altavoces externos resulta inevitable dada la mala calidad de los mismos (pero no nos quejemos, estamos hablando de un televisor de 3cm de grosor).
Sin embargo el modelo V10 de Panasonic sorprende por su calidad de sonido respecto al resto de televisores de pantalla plana, incluso a bastante volumen no vibra la caja distorsionando el sonido. Ademas cuenta con sonido envolvente Dolby Surround, y DTS.
*Consumo*
En este aspecto los LED se desmarcan del resto ya que son los que menos consumen (en torno a los 180w). Los plasmas Neo-PDP por fin consumen prácticamente lo mismo que un LCD, y los plasmas convencionales siguen siendo los que más gastan.
*Vida útil*
El nuevo plasma tiene una mayor vida útil que los LCD: 100.000h que vienen a ser unos 15 años, frente a las 60.000h del LCD.


*Conclusión:*
El diseño de los LED sigue siendo el más espectacular gracias a sus escasos 3 centímetros de grosor y a su diseño cristal desing brillante. Pero algunos de plasma no es tan estilizado, _(aunque también viene en diseño Slim)_, pero los materiales son de mayor calidad y da una mayor sensación de robustez. La pantalla cuenta con un recubrimiento denominado Viera Tought que le protege de golpes y ralladuras. No pasara nada porque los niños lo toquen a diferencia del frágil LED.
En cuanto a la calidad de imagen hay discrepancias debido a la espectacularidad del brillo de los LED. Para los amantes del cine, el modelo Neo PDP hará las delicias de los cinéfilos gracias a la temperatura del color, la naturalidad de las imágenes, y la enorme gradación de color. Es lo más parecido a un proyector de cine profesional, no en vano el modelo V10 cuenta con el certificado de calidad de imagen y sonido THX.
Por otro lado los más jugones encontraran en el Neo PDP la pantalla ideal gracias a su tiempo de respuesta de 0,001ms, los 600Hz, y el programa Intelligent Frame Creation PRO que duplica los fotogramas por segundo. Te olvidaras del delay o retraso más común de los LCD.
El sonido también es otro punto a favor del V10, y el resto de sus hermanos de Neo PDP, por el contrario el modelo de Samsung necesariamente necesita unos altavoces externos.
El consumo de los LED sigue siendo imbatible, aunque el nuevo Neo PDP ha reducido el consumo en un 40% sin reducir el brillo y mejorando las prestaciones, equiparándose en consumo a los LCD. De hecho cuentan con el certificado Energy Star.
En cuanto a precios, el Neo PDP tiene una mejor relación tamaño precio, mientras que el LED se dispara por encima de las 40”.


----------

